#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >   :

## Esam

* :   * 
* :*
* : * 


*   :*
** 
** 
** 


**
       ...        ...    ....        ...     ... ...         ...      (   )       .

** 
** 
** 


** 

                           ɡ       ߡ                              ˡ           ,                              . 
       ,                    ........ .
                     .

                       ɡ     ϡ               .






         .


* :*   :  
1 - 1 -   
1 - 1 - 1 -      
  :     
2 - 1 -     
2 - 1 - 1 -   " "  1967 
2 - 1 - 2 -   " "  1989 
2 - 1 - 3 -   ""  2001 
2 - 1 - 4 -   ""  2002 
2 - 1 - 5 -    " "  ""  2005 
2 - 1 - 6 -    
2 - 2 -        
2 - 3 -      
2 - 4 -      
2 - 5 -      
2 - 6 -        
2 - 6 - 1 -      
2 - 6 - 2 -        2006 
  :       
3 - 1 -       
3 - 2 -     
2 - 2 - 1 -       
2 - 2 - 2 -       
2 - 2 - 3 -     
2 - 2 - 4 -     
2 - 2 - 5 -       
3 - 3 -    
3 - 4 -      
3 - 5 -        
  :      
4 - 1 -   
4 - 2 -     
4 - 2 - 1 -  
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 -  
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 1 -   
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 2 -    
4 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 3 -    
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 -     
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 1 -      
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 2 -       
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 3 -      
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 -     
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 1 -  "" "Delta" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 2 -  " " "Komara mini" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 3 -  " 20 " "Komara20" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 4 -  " 40 " "Komara40" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 2 - 5 -  "" "Fasflo" Skimmer
4 - 2 - 2 -  
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 -   Sorbents Materials
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 -     
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 1 -   
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 2 -   
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 1 - 3 -  
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 2 -      
4 - 2 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 1 -  STSG
4 - 2 - 2 - 2 -   Dispersing Materials
4 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 1 -    
4 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 2 -      
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 -   Biological Agents
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 1 -   
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 2 -        
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 2 - 1 -  
4 - 2 - 2 - 3 - 2 - 2 -  
4 - 2 - 3 -      
4 - 2 - 3 - 1 -          
4 - 3 -      
4 - 3 - 1 -  
4 - 3 - 1 - 1 - 
4 - 3 - 1 - 2 - 
4 - 3 - 1 - 3 -  
4 - 3 - 2 -  
4 - 3 - 2 - 1 -   
4 - 3 - 2 - 2 -   
4 - 3 - 2 - 3 -  
  :  
 


*  :   :* 


*                              :                         ǡ                                 .                       .               .                               .                        ,          .* 
                                             . 
                             ǡ                                     . 


               .                              ɡ                 ɡ                     . 
             ǡ                           ǡ            . 
           ֡             . 
                                     ѡ                               .                  .                 . 
                    ,                                                                                   ,                              . 
                                           .
             ,            ,              .                 .
      160000     ,          ,     80 %               .
                              ,         ,     .                       .
             ,     ,    ,                     .
                          ,      ,                      .             ء           ӡ                 .
               ,          ,       .       " "    1967               . 
*1  1 :    :*

                     . 
                     .         ,           ,            ,          ,                  ,          .
*1  1  1 :        :*

1)    (     ) .
2)    :
      (5  )    (6  ).
          .
3)                    5 %     .
4)        .
5)                      .
                       ,      ,             16  20000       ,     ,        ,     .
*  :      :*


          .                 " "     1967    117       .           .              ,            1983    ,              1991.         ,           2 .             ,           12  .
                                                                 .
            ( )    .            (      )   :
1)      .
2)      .
3)       .
4)   .
5)       .
6)       .
7)         .
8)          .
9)       .
10)        .
11)          .
12)    .
13)     .
14)            .
15)        .
         .See More:  :

----------


## Esam

*2  1 :       :
*                       !                   .               .
*2  1  1 :   " " 1967 :
*    "   "      1967            ,                  ,           .
             18  1967            seven stones            .      12                  .          ,                       100  ,           320  2    ,                          .
                 ,                       ,                               ,           ,                          ,     20     ()              . 
     ( )       (10  )   .                          .
               ʡ                                  .
*2  1  2 :   " " 1989 :
*    1989                          11              .           42      .            ,             .                 .         ,                              .            .              .
   " "          ,      ,                 ,              .
                ,                 ,                        ""      .
*2  1  3:   "" 2001 :

*                                  .


         144         240                         .                      "   ". 
                ,       ѡ            .

                              .
                                . 
*2  1  4:   "" 2002 :
*                  19   2002            .
     ""              77          ,                 .                 100      250   18  ,        ѡ        400     . 
         20                   ,                    60%       .                                                ʡ                  !
*2  1  5 :    " "  "  " 2005 :
*          ѡ              .      14        .             . 
                      500     . 
*2  1  6 :     :*  
15  1976   "   "    "  "           7.7     . 
 16  1978            ""    68        100           . 
 3  1979       6.2     . 
 19  1989           " 5 "     19             100     100     . 
 10  1993  ""              266.000        "   ". 
 8  1994            "   "          2                 102  . 
 15  1996     ""           70            25  . 
 12  1999    ""          3        . 
   2001   ""      ,      1300     .
   2001   ""     ,      1900     .
   2002   ""     ,      350      .
*2  2 :         :
*            .
  1963                  ӡ                                     ѡ           ɡ      .
 18  2000                     343.200         . 


*2  3 :       :
*         1969         20          (12)          Ȟ(800 )      .
                .                   . 
*2 - 4 :       :*
                    .                                           .
*2  5 :       :
*                          .            6000  6500      ɡ    4000     950     750     640       .

            ء               ǡ  ɡ         .                            .                                            . 
      25%         13            200         25           20% .                                ((  ))       .
             1995                       (( ))   (())                   . 
                    55                                                                       .
                                                                                  ǡ       .                    .                                   .                    :
1.                   . 
2.                      . 
3.                       . 
4.                                 . 
5.                                . 
6.                                        . 


*2  6          :* : 
*2  6  1       :* 
                   1991    4  6    .               ,    :       ,       .                            ,                       ,                                .             4  5    .         130       5  25   .
                  ,         ,                        .
      ,                ,        :              .             ,                    ,              .          .                 5500    .                   
     ,         ,            ,         ,        .
                               .                 .                    .
                 .              ,                 ,           .

*2  6  2 :          2006 :* 
                                 10              15           ""    30        13 14     ,                               . 
            ɡ       80                     .                              .
        150                   ɡ                   . 

               ѡ           ѡ             ơ        .
                  "                    . 
            "        " .
                     . 
                   . 
            . 
                                   .

----------


## Esam

:        :
*3  1 -        :*
     :
1)                                (              4000     )                                       ,              .                    .                ,      ,               . 
2)            ,        .               ,                        .
3)       ""               .       10                       .            ,                                .         0.0001            .            ,          ,              ,         17     150   ,                   ,              .                          . 
4)          ,             .         0.1              .
5)               ,                  ,         ,        ,        ""  ""  .
6)           ,           Emulsion        ,                       10%         (  )           .                                   .                            (      )                                    . 
7)        ,              .              60 % .         90 %       .          .             ,             ,            .
8)                 .          :
  :                 ,    ,               400000   .
  :                   ,                .
9)        ,           ,     10%  75%       .                                                   .       ,           ,                       . 
10)                       .                            . 
11)                                                                                          : (  _  _  _    )                                              .
12)                                                                    .
13)                                                          .            ,                      (         10                 /13864/   1977   1980  /18820/  ) .                         . 
14)            :                     44%         38%         .                                                          .                                .

*3  2      :*: 
*3  2  1        :* 
                              ˡ                              100000           1970                    . 


                                                    .                . 
               ()                                 .
*3  2  2 :        :* 
   ()          (   )            .                                   0.0001  1 /  .                               .

*3  2  3 :      :* 
  ()               ,                     .                                . 


*3  2  4 :      :* 
   ( )           (      )                                  . 
*3  2  5 :        :* 
                           .                                                            . 
*3  3     :*

                                                        ǡ                                 . 
                                             .
       .           . 
                          ,                                          . 
                                                    .
                 (  )     .                  ֡                     .                                .
                                     .
           50-250           .                            (       )                             ,                                           ,                    !! . 
    ()                                  1991               .         (     )           .
                          .
*3  4     *  :
                     ,         .               ,           .              ,      ,        .        . 
*3  5         :*
              ɡ                              (               1991) .

----------


## Esam

*  :       :* 
*4  1    :*
       ,          ,                .
                         ,   ,         .
*4  2      :*
          ,               ,      -                     ,         .
*4  2  1 :   :  :*
1)                      ,            ,                       .                          .
2)              ǡ                                      .
3)           .
4) () :           .
5)                     .
*4  2  1  1:   :* 

         ,         ,             ,     :
1-         .
2-          .
*4  2  1  1  1 :    :* 
       :
1-       :                     ,         .
2-   :              ,      ,          .
3-     :                ,         .
             .
*4  2  1  1  2 :     :* 
           ,       :
    :               ,     :
-    .
-      (        ) .
-                 . 
-          . 
    :          ,          .
    :                          ,           .
    :            ,              . 



*4  2  1  1  3 :     :*  
         ɡ         .                      .                 .
              .                             .
                .                        . 
              .
             ,            .             ,                    .           ,                         .

*4  2  1  2:  :*  

         .
                     .
     :             . 
                            ,                ,                                   .
                 ,            ,           .
     :
    .
       .
      .
   .
*4  2  1  2  1 :      :* 

*4  2  1  2  1  1 :       :* 
                ,      ,                    .
*4  2  1  2  1  2 :        :* 
                ,        ,               ,                    .
                 ,                          .

*4  2  1  2  1  3 :       :* 
            ,                        .           .
*4  2  1  2  2 :      :* 
*4  2  1  2  2  1 :  "" "Delta" Skimmer :* 
    ,   ,                        .
    :
   :           .
      ,       7    .
   :       180   (     ) ,            30     .
   :               .
   :            ,       .
   :          30      ,          .


*4  2  1  2  2  2:  " " "Komara mini" Skimmer :* 
                  .
     :       7      ,   ,      ,       ,     2%    .

*4  2  1  2  2  3:  " 20" "Komara20" Skimmer :* 
         ,         ,       . 
    :
     ,      20   ,              .
          .
      ,      ,        .
     ,        2%    
      .

*4  2  1  2  2  4:  " 40" "Komara40" Skimmer :* 
     ,        .
    :
     ,     40    . 
     ,      
        2%     
         . 


*4  2  1  2  2  5:  "" "Fasflo" Skimmer :* 
             ,          .
    :
         .
      .
   .
       .

*4  2  2 :   :* 
                         . 
                                  ,       ,        .
     ,                   ,                                          ,               . 

*4  2  2  1:   Sorbents Materials :* 
     ,               .                 . 
                     ,                 ,             ,                   .               .
   :
1-  :       ,         .
2-       :                ,                   .                           .
3-   :               .
*4  2  2  1  1 :      :* 
*4  2  2  1  1  1:    :* 
    :  ,   ,  ,        .
           ,          (3  15)      .
    ,          .
      ( , .....)      ,       .
*4  2  2  1  1  2:     :* 
    :  ,   ,    .
       (4  20)     ,    .
      .

*4  2  2  1  1  3:   :* 
        ,  ,  ,   .
        ,    70     .
   ,         ,         ,                   .
*4  2  2  1  2 :       :* 
*4  2  2  1  2  1:  STSG :* 
           (5)    (1)    .
                  (3)    .
       (100)   .
      (2  7)  / 3 .
         (300  )        .
    .
        .
*4  2  2  2:   Dispersing Materials :* 
               ,                ,                   ,                         .
              ,                .                       .
                   .                ,            ,         ,     .

      :
        -      ,           ,      :
 :     .
:         .
*4  2  2  2 1 :     :* 
                    ,               (3)    ,           .
               ,             .          ,           ,           ,           .
        ,     ,     ,    ,                     ,               .
*4  2  2  2 2 :       :* 
                ,                  ,               (50  0.25) .
           ,                .

----------


## Esam

[h=  ]2[/h] 				   						 						 				 					 						 *4  2  2  3 1 :    :* 
             .                              .        :
1.             .
2.     .           .
3.               .
4.                .
                .           .                   . 
               ɡ       ʡ           ,                ,        .                     .
          ,             ɡ              .
      200            ,         ѡ               .                               ,        :
1- Pseudomonas.
2- Arthrobacteria.
3- Cornybacteria.
                              .        ,               .                      ,             .

*4  2  2  3 2 :         :* 
  ,              -   ,  ,  -       ,       .
                   . 
        ,      ,  ,   ,             ,                 .
          ,                        ,          .             .
     :
*4  2  2  3  2  1:   :* 
               ,              ,                           .
*4  2  2  3  2  2:   :* 
             .         .                . 
*4  2  3 :       :* 
             ,               . 
          .             .
              ,                    .
            ,    :
1-    .
2-    .
3-    .
4-        .

*4  2  3  1:           :* 
     23    .
     3  .
     (2  3)  .
     30% .
       25% .
              3     .

*4  3       :*
       ,                  .          ,         ,              .                    .
                         ,              ,          ,             ,          ,              .
  :               ,   ,              .               .
*4  3  1 :   :* 
            :  ,  ,   .
*4  3  1  1:  :* 
        ,         ,            12     ,       50%     .             .
*4  3  1  2:  :* 
        ,                    ,         .
*4  3  1  3:   :* 
                           - .
*4  3  2 :   :* 
            ,        .    :
*4  3  2  1:    :* 
                   ,                . 
           .
        :
1 -            .
2 -            .
3 -           .
4 -          .
                        (   )                   ,          .
*4  3  2  2:    :* 
        ,             ,      .
               .
                        ,                      ......                    .
*4  3  2  3:   :* 
                 ,                         .                         (  ).
                   .

*  :   :* 
                             :
*1.                              .       .*
*2.                            .*
*3.                     ,                    ,               .* 
*4.             ,           ,         15                 ,             ,               .* 
*5.              ,         .*
*6.                                    ,                   .*
*7.                    ,                            .*
*8.                                            .*
*9.                                  ,                                           .* 





**

----------

